# Hot Turkey or Chicken Cranberry Salad



## Kayelle (Dec 2, 2015)

This was requested at the dinner thread. I've been so hungry for a tasty casserole lower in carbs. It can be served on top of rice, noodles or dressing . I liked it on top of wilted spinach.

*Hot Turkey or Chicken Cranberry Salad*

In a large bowl, combine:
4 cups of cooked chicken or turkey
4 large celery ribs, sliced thin
4 green onions sliced with some green remaining
3 cups of fresh coarse chop cranberries (I keep them in the freezer for all      year cooking)
1/4 cup parsley, chopped
1 cup of skillet toasted walnut pieces
1/2 lb of grated Swiss cheese (for the top)

In a small bowl combine:
1 can of Cream of Chicken soup
1/2 cup of cream or whole milk
1/2 cup of mayo
2 tsp. of poultry seasoning
1/2 tsp. of lemon pepper

Mix the two bowls together and pour into a buttered 9x13 pan. Sprinkle on the cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes.

Just to repeat: It can be served on top of rice, noodles or dressing if you don't mind simple carbs. It was very good on top of wilted spinach.

Very satisfying and tasty.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2015)

This sounds delicious, Kay!  A bit like my Christmas in July casserole, minus the dressing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 2, 2015)

Oooh, this sounds good, Kay.   I always make sure I'm stocked up with cranberries too, they're a lot easier to find during the holidays. Thank you for sharing - copied and saved!


----------



## creative (Dec 2, 2015)

It does sound good e.g. the various textures but reads more like an oven bake than a salad.  

When I saw the title I was thinking it might be some kind of cooked turkey with chilli and lime dressing in a salad.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Yes, I thought the title makes it worth a look, calling it a hot salad instead of a casserole.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> This was requested at the dinner thread. I've been so hungry for a tasty casserole lower in carbs. It can be served on top of rice, noodles or dressing . I liked it on top of wilted spinach.
> 
> *Hot Turkey or Chicken Cranberry Salad*
> 
> ...



Yum!!! Flavorful!!!!!


----------



## creative (Feb 5, 2016)

Do you get Gail's artisan bakery in US?  They do specialist breads. Also sandwiches (using their bread) amongst other baked goods. 

They do a great turkey sandwich on cranberry bread with a red cabbage coleslaw inside...


----------

